# Happy 3rd Birthday, Sammy!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

cute photos! Happy birthday big guy, and many, many more.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!!! Boy, you make a handsome model......I love the 2nd picture of him.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy! You are a fabulous model.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have a great birthday Sammy - you do take the modelling thing seriously  Great pictures


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Sammy!  He is gorgeous! Love his beautiful mane!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Happy 3rd Birthday to Sammy !*


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Sam! You have the best ears ever!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy you have. Happy B-day Sammy!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Happpy birthday Sammmy!!! what a beautiful boy


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy!

He is so cute love those ears and he has a fabulous coat.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!!

I always say this, but I just LOVE Sammy's coat.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome!!!!!!Get spoiled today more that usual!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of the Birthday boy. Sammy is just a couple of weeks younger than Caue.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Sammy!!!

You are just so cute.. always have a smile!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy birthday, handsome! 
Time flies, doesn't it? I can't believe Riley turns 3 in a couple months. It can't be possible.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

AHHH!!!

Happy Birthday Sammy! I love you sosososo much! You're such a studly dog, so is your brother! I hope you had a super day today. Mojo sends lots of birthday wishes, and a birthday hump AND a birthday weenie lick, if you'd like!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Sammy! 3 is a great age to be. Hope your day is filled with all your favorite things.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy Dog!!!
arty2:arty::hyper:
You are such a handsome 3 year old. Your mom took some wonderful pictures of you


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy....beautiful pictures.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Happy birthday Sammy boy!! He is sooooo handsome, he looks magnificent in the sun....almost like a lion, does that sound weird!?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes everyone, I will be sure to pass them along to the birthday boy when I get home from work! 





Emma&Tilly said:


> Happy birthday Sammy boy!! He is sooooo handsome, he looks magnificent in the sun....almost like a lion, does that sound weird!?



LOL not weird at all, I call him a lion all the time!! 

Tell me this does not look totally lion-like!?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson and I wish Sammy a Happy BDAY!!!!!!     

Love the pics of him, he is such a beautiful model!!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lion Sammy!

Happy Birthday, big birthday sausages and mega bones!

All the best from

GR Lilly and mommy Heike


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!!! He's such a handsome boy! Love the smiley pic!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooh Im glad you don't think Im weird...I totally see it...!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL Emma you found the perfect lion picture to match Sam!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Emma, that is great!!! Long lost twins.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

His ruff is like a lion's mane! He's a great looking dog.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He is absolutely STUNNING! Beautiful photos, every single one of them!♥


----------

